# Make your ice sled last longer?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So for those sleds that have the built in seats and the special sled designed for the seats, what do yo udo to make the sled last longer? I have a 3 man frabil but don't see any tracks available for it. i want to make the sled last as long as possible


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I've seen people put old ski's on the bottom. Try looking at the D.I. It add's a little weight but save's the sled. :wink:


----------



## mateo (Nov 12, 2007)

I haven't done it myself, but i've read about people using this.

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/produc ... ct_id=4226


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I put a pair of used skiis on mine. It cost me $5 at DI and they are hardy enough to absorb all of the abuse.
Cory


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

You can use skis as others have suggested or you can purchase I believe runners for the bottom. I think they are
called Hyfax runners and could be fitted to Frabill sleds.


----------

